# Ice Fishing at Night



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious to see if many people ice fish (particularly Strawberry) at night and what kind of success is common compared to the day? I have never night fishing before and am curious about it. Thanks


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A buddy of mine ONLY ice fishes at night. He swears by it. Strawberry, Scofield wherever. He always reports good if not excellent fishing. Him and his son usually get there around 1130 pm and quit around 730 or 8 in the morning.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is another thread by a friend of mine that night fished Strawberry a week or so ago.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/109769-strawberry-1-31-a.html


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Trout do feed at night, especially big brown trout. 

Mouse patterns on the river work really well at night.

I have never ice fished for anything other than Burbs at night. 

I imagine using a glow rattle spoon above a rat finke or little tough guy tipped with waxy would produce some nice cuts/bows through the ice at night at strawberry.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

ice fished the berry friday night 10pm to 5am. caught 17 nice cutts.. its cold and it works.


----------

